# Candid or street photography: taking pictures without coming off as a creep?



## Texas Aggie (Mar 18, 2011)

After reading the other thread about street photography, I really wouldn't mind getting a little more into it... but I'm always paranoid I'd make myself look like a creep. I remember a couple years ago seeing someone take a picture of me and it did weird me out a little at the time.

On one hand it seems like you should ask the subject whether or not they would like to have their picture taken, but then it wouldn't seem real or spontaneous and would come off as staged or posed.

So what's the technique to this? Do you just try to ignore the fact that you may come off as weird/creepy, or do you actually talk with the subject and ask if they would mind being photographed? The few times I've taken pictures of people on the street, I've always felt a little uncomfortable doing it.


----------



## reznap (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it just takes some getting used to.. and being in a VERY busy area helps because you'll blend in with the crowd.

I honestly don't give a damn what people think of me and I still had a hard time with it.  I just felt strange and uncomfortable like I was doing something wrong.  Like anything else though, the more you do it, the more natural it becomes.

You can ask or not ask... obviously you'll get 2 very different results.


----------



## PASM (Mar 18, 2011)

It's impolite. It's voyeuristic. You need a thick skin. Most people resent it. Few welcome it. You are prying..taking. Using people as props and models without consent or explanation. The question becomes "Why am I doing this?".


----------



## reznap (Mar 18, 2011)

^ And after a while it probably becomes fun and even exhilarating.


----------



## PASM (Mar 18, 2011)

Not all "street photography" features people in the images. Forget the tag. Just capture what you find in an original way.


----------



## PASM (Mar 18, 2011)

You can ask. If you like character/portraits, Once you took their picture, still the best one is maybe the candid they didn't notice, just after they posed .



Texas Aggie said:


> After reading the other thread about street photography, I really wouldn't mind getting a little more into it... but I'm always paranoid I'd make myself look like a creep. I remember a couple years ago seeing someone take a picture of me and it did weird me out a little at the time.
> 
> On one hand it seems like you should ask the subject whether or not they would like to have their picture taken, but then it wouldn't seem real or spontaneous and would come off as staged or posed.
> 
> So what's the technique to this? Do you just try to ignore the fact that you may come off as weird/creepy, or do you actually talk with the subject and ask if they would mind being photographed? The few times I've taken pictures of people on the street, I've always felt a little uncomfortable doing it.


----------



## white (Mar 19, 2011)

Probably easier to do street in NYC or Paris than some smallish city where people aren't used to it.

Helps to know what rights you have as a photographer.


----------



## photocist (Mar 19, 2011)

take then ask


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 19, 2011)

One of my friends took street shots in Cambridge when I was with him back before I even considered the possibility of thinking about looking at buying a DSLR.

When I asked him "don't people think you're weird taking pictures of them?" he said that he just never checked his LCD after the shot.
He'd shoot and walk off.

Apparently it made him look less "like a pervert" 

I've never tried it myself but maybe it's worth a go?


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 19, 2011)

like they always say "easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission!"


----------



## photocist (Mar 19, 2011)

altitude604 said:


> like they always say "easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission!"


 LOL! thats a great quote


----------



## PASM (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't make eye contact or stand, chimping the shot. If you use a DSLR, shoot from the hip while appearing to be 'fixing' your hotshoe  Walk on like nothing happened.



EckoZero said:


> One of my friends took street shots in Cambridge when I was with him back before I even considered the possibility of thinking about looking at buying a DSLR.
> 
> When I asked him "don't people think you're weird taking pictures of them?" he said that he just never checked his LCD after the shot.
> He'd shoot and walk off.
> ...


----------



## PASM (Mar 19, 2011)

Provincial cities can be more confrontational. Religious sensitivities as well, towards being photographed.



white said:


> Probably easier to do street in NYC or Paris than some smallish city where people aren't used to it.
> 
> Helps to know what rights you have as a photographer.


----------



## Jarmo (Mar 19, 2011)

-Keep the camera low and act like you are minding your own business.
-Adjust the settings
-When you see the subject quickly take the  pic and continune minding your own business.

I like to do this from a distance with my 70-200mm.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Mar 19, 2011)

just be the weirdo. you need to be secretive and crafty about it. and if you get caught doing such, then just brush your shoulders off.
;p

i also found it helpful to invest in smaller cameras. rangefinders were used by street photographers for many years.


----------

